# Please help Hilton Grand Vacations noob



## ucfgavin

Hello All, great information on this forum.

Me and my girlfriend recently took a trip to Vegas with no intentions of buying a timeshare. When the initial offer of 23k for a Vegas property was presented to us, it would have been easy to decline. However, they found a re-deeded property in Miami/3400 annual points for 14k. The deal sounded much better, and after refinancing and whatnot would only be about $130 a month with no real problem of paying it off in ~5 years or so.

However, my issue is this. From doing some looking around online...some of the properties with the same circumstances are going for around $4k. Even though they gave us 6800 points to use in the next couple of years, its not the same deal.

Is there a way to get my money back? It was purchased Monday morning so its only been a few days. I love the properties and the ideas of ownership, but if I can save myself 10k by buying somewhere else, that sounds pretty good to me.

Advice anyone? Thank you!

PS.  I tried doing some searching online, but I didn't find anything in regards to return/refund policy


----------



## logan115

Not an expert,but think you should still be within the recission period to get you out of the contract.

Others will chime in, but in the meantime start going over your paperwork with particle detail paid to the steps required to rescind our purchase.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## ucfgavin

logan115 said:


> Not an expert,but think you should still be within the recission period to get you out of the contract.
> 
> Others will chime in, but in the meantime start going over your paperwork with particle detail paid to the steps required to rescind our purchase.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, will do when I get home.  Couldn't help but get a good laugh from your sig too


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

What you bought is worth $3 to 4 K, so rescind immediately. There should be some paperwork in the contract that you received on how to rescind. 

Do not let the HGVC salesperson tell you anything to change your mind.


----------



## wiks10

Make sure you follow the steps in the contract to to rescind and make you send it Registered with a Delivery/Signature Receipt.

Do this now dont wait until you get home.


----------



## ucfgavin

sjuhawk_jd said:


> What you bought is worth $3 to 4 K, so rescind immediately. There should be some paperwork in the contract that you received on how to rescind.
> 
> Do not let the HGVC salesperson tell you anything to change your mind.



No doubt, I definitely won't allow that to happen.  I'll be calling them tomorrow.  Are there any particular sites where most members here order from?  I am still extremely interested in purchasing the property, but I would prefer purchasing it from a well recognized site that people enjoy working with.


----------



## Bill4728

Most all states have a period of time that you can cancel a TS purchase. (normally 5-7 days)

You therefore can rescind your purchase if you purchased Monday.  Your contracts should tell you exactly how to do so. Please follow them exactly. If they say send by US Mail don't send by FedEX. 

NOW about buying a TS.  Most people on this website own and love their TS. I have 5. Buying a TS from the developer always will cost you at least twice as much as buying it from a current owner. In the case of HGVC buying resale will likely save you 75%

So you could buy a 2 bd in gold season (worth 5000 pts) in Vegas for less than $5000. There have been reports of buyers on Ebay buying at one of the HGVC there for less than $0.60/pt for gold season.  

BUT you may wish to buy platinum season because even though the cost is more up front the yearly MFs are based on the size of the unit not the number of pts. So a 5000 pt gold is not the same as a 4800 pt plat week because the 5000 gold week is a two bd and the 4800 plat week is a one bd So every year the gold week will pay ~$150 more in MFs than the plat week for about the same number of pts. 

Good LUCK  


RESCIND NOW!!.


----------



## ucfgavin

wiks10 said:


> Make sure you follow the steps in the contract to to rescind and make you send it Registered with a Delivery/Signature Receipt.
> 
> Do this now dont wait until you get home.



I'm at work right now, I don't have a choice.  However, it will be taken care of immediately and first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## ucfgavin

Bill4728 said:


> Most all states have a period of time that you can cancel a TS purchase. (normally 5-7 days)
> 
> You therefore can rescind your purchase if you purchased Monday.  Your contracts should tell you exactly how to do so. Please follow them exactly. If they say send by US Mail don't send by FedEX.
> 
> NOW about buying a TS.  Most people on this website own and love their TS. I have 5. Buying a TS from the developer always will cost you at least twice as much as buying it from a current owner. In the case of HGVC buying resale will likely save you 75%
> 
> So you could buy a 2 bd in gold season (worth 5000 pts) in Vegas for less than $5000. There have been reports of buyers on Ebay buying at one of the HGVC there for less than $0.60/pt for gold season.
> 
> BUT you may wish to buy platinum season because even though the cost is more up front the yearly MFs are based on the size of the unit not the number of pts. So a 5000 pt gold is not the same as a 4800 pt plat week because the 5000 gold week is a two bd and the 4800 plat week is a one bd So every year the gold week will pay ~$150 more in MFs than the plat week for about the same number of pts.
> 
> Good LUCK
> 
> 
> RESCIND NOW!!.



Thank you for the advice!  I will definitely be looking into this


----------



## ucfgavin

Thanks a lot guys for the quick responses and helpful responses.  I'm used to posting on forums with harsh initiation periods where most noobs wouldn't get much respect, let alone actual help


----------



## logan115

ucfgavin said:


> Thanks Chris, will do when I get home.  Couldn't help but get a good laugh from your sig too



I was very lucky to do so (buy resale on our first purchase).  Had rented points from a DVC owner twice before taking the plunge, so was very familiar with some of the Disney related boards and the timeshare sections.  Once we decided to buy I got some great advice there (and here on TUG) and saved a nice chunk of change.

Am still looking at possibly adding HGVC to my arsenal, though have put it on hold until after our Disney trip next week.  Need my wife to get fully spoiled by staying in a 2BR unit before I can make my second plea for buying another TS :hysterical: 

Chris


----------



## ucfgavin

logan115 said:


> I was very lucky to do so (buy resale on our first purchase).  Had rented points from a DVC owner twice before taking the plunge, so was very familiar with some of the Disney related boards and the timeshare sections.  Once we decided to buy I got some great advice there (and here on TUG) and saved a nice chunk of change.
> 
> Am still looking at possibly adding HGVC to my arsenal, though have put it on hold until after our Disney trip next week.  Need my wife to get fully spoiled by staying in a 2BR unit before I can make my second plea for buying another TS :hysterical:
> 
> Chris



Did you use a site online for your resale purchase?  I'm a Hilton Honours member, and love Hilton properties.  I just don't like feeling ripped off :rofl:


----------



## Talent312

*Do Not Call Them.* That accomplishes nothing.
Follow the "how to rescind" instructions in your contract to the letter
... even if you think you know a better way ...

I can only echo what other say:
HGVC is very user-friendly, once you get past the hungry sales creeps.


----------



## ucfgavin

Talent312 said:


> *Do Not Call Them.* That accomplishes nothing.
> Follow the "how to rescind" instructions in your contract to the letter
> ... even if you think you know a better way ...
> 
> I can only echo what other say:
> HGVC is very user-friendly, once you get past the hungry sales creeps.



Understood.

and you're right, I love hilton and really enjoyed the HGVC locations we've visited.  Thats the reason I would like to purchase the property, just not at the price they were offering


----------



## logan115

ucfgavin said:


> Did you use a site online for your resale purchase?  I'm a Hilton Honours member, and love Hilton properties.  I just don't like feeling ripped off :rofl:



I don't own HGVC, I was referring to our DVC points.  

There are some highly rated HGVC resellers that some of the more HGVC knowledgeable posters can recommend, and many have also purchased on ebay as well - just make sure you research the seller (here on TUG).

My advice - focus ALL of your effort on making sure you follow the steps EXACTLY to rescind your original purchase - this is the only time sensitive thing that you have to focus on right now.

Then, spend at least a few weeks (some will recommend MONTHS) researching HGVC.  Ask any and every question you have, you've already gotten a slice of the fact that the folks here are great (present company excluded  ), incredibly knowledgeable, more than willing to help provide the pros/cons of different resorts and point size packages, and finally the give you advice on how best to buy your timeshare.

There are plenty of resales out there and NO RUSH in buying one, trust me, there will still be plenty out there a few months from now.  There's 20+ live ebay auctions right now, and that's just a small slice of what's for sale.

Good luck, and isn't it just great that we have this site !!  By merely finding this site you will eventually end up owning exactly what works best for you, and probably 30-40% (or less) of what you originally paid.

Chris

Edited to add : Don't forget about the "stickies" at the top of the forum and also the search function.  You're not the first to have these questions and won't be the last.  You should still ask questions if you have them, but you can also find a lot of info on your own by searching for the topic here on TUG.


----------



## Bill4728

There are many TS systems out there. I don't own HGVC but own in a company which shares some rooms with Hitlon (club intrawest)  Every HGVC we have stayed at we have loved so buying into HGVC is something we also are looking into. BUT at the moment, we own too many TSs and will not be buying anything for a while.

Be aware that with some TS systems, buying resale will be cheaper by over 90% the developer prices. You can buy a resale wyndam TS (one of the biggest TS systems)  for next to nothing. BUT buying a HGVC TS will still cost you some real money. (for 4800 platinum pts in Orlando or vegas you're looking at at least $5000) 

Before even looking at were you can buy a TS, take your time to do your homework. HGVC may be what you want but some other TS systems may be a better fit.


----------



## ucfgavin

logan115 said:


> I don't own HGVC, I was referring to our DVC points.
> 
> There are some highly rated HGVC resellers that some of the more HGVC knowledgeable posters can recommend, and many have also purchased on ebay as well - just make sure you research the seller (here on TUG).
> 
> My advice - focus ALL of your effort on making sure you follow the steps EXACTLY to rescind your original purchase - this is the only time sensitive thing that you have to focus on right now.
> 
> Then, spend at least a few weeks (some will recommend MONTHS) researching HGVC.  Ask any and every question you have, you've already gotten a slice of the fact that the folks here are great (present company excluded  ), incredibly knowledgeable, more than willing to help provide the pros/cons of different resorts and point size packages, and finally the give you advice on how best to buy your timeshare.
> 
> There are plenty of resales out there and NO RUSH in buying one, trust me, there will still be plenty out there a few months from now.  There's 20+ live ebay auctions right now, and that's just a small slice of what's for sale.
> 
> Good luck, and isn't it just great that we have this site !!  By merely finding this site you will eventually end up owning exactly what works best for you, and probably 30-40% (or less) of what you originally paid.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Edited to add : Don't forget about the "stickies" at the top of the forum and also the search function.  You're not the first to have these questions and won't be the last.  You should still ask questions if you have them, but you can also find a lot of info on your own by searching for the topic here on TUG.



Thanks a lot Chris.  We've got a few smaller bills to pay off (once we get the TS rescinded) and will probably look in the mean time.  Its actually quite nice knowing that what we were going to pay for the TS could get us 2-3x as much in the resale market.  Makes traveling even more open and available than it was before.


----------



## ucfgavin

Bill4728 said:


> There are many TS systems out there. I don't own HGVC but own in a company which shares some rooms with Hitlon (club intrawest)  Every HGVC we have stayed at we have loved so buying into HGVC is something we also are looking into. BUT at the moment, we own too many TSs and will not be buying anything for a while.
> 
> Be aware that with some TS systems, buying resale will be cheaper by over 90% the developer prices. You can buy a resale wyndam TS (one of the biggest TS systems)  for next to nothing. BUT buying a HGVC TS will still cost you some real money. (for 4800 platinum pts in Orlando or vegas you're looking at at least $5000)
> 
> Before even looking at were you can buy a TS, take your time to do your homework. HGVC may be what you want but some other TS systems may be a better fit.



4800 platinum points for $5,000 is still 1400 more points than we were getting, at about $9,000 less.  But I understand what you mean about doing the homework.  I very very rarely buy something without doing the research on it.


----------



## wiks10

I just purchased 5800 Gold points for 2900 so you can go lower than 5000


----------



## ucfgavin

I am looking at the contract currently and it looks like I've got 5 days to cancel, by written notice, the contract of sale until midnight.

it also states that it needs to be delivered to "Seller at Contract Services- Recission c/o Hilton Grand Vacations, 2650 Las Vegas Blvd South, Las Vegas, NV 89109"

so can we type up a letter saying we wish to rescind the purchase, sign it, and send it to "Seller at Contract Services-Recission c/o Hilton Grand Vacations"?

The property purchased is in Miami, do we need to do anything additional for them or just the NV office since they solicited and sold us the property?


----------



## ucfgavin

We have a notice from the South Beach office as well stating their requirements for rescission.  just want to make sure we do it right


----------



## ucfgavin

here is what I've written.  I apologize for posting so much, but it looks like we're really short on time and wanting to make sure its done properly

"To Whom it May Concern:

We, the undersigned, wish to rescind our recent purchase of 3,400 points at the South Beach Vacation Suites in Miami, FL.  The property was purchased on Monday, April 26, 2010 at the Hilton Grand Vacation location in Las Vegas, NV. Furthermore, please send a receipt of this letter as proof it has been received and processed.  Thank you."


----------



## Talent312

_Here's how I would word it with changes in _*bold*:
------------------------------------
*From: [My Address]*
*To: [Address of Both NV + SB Offices]*
*Date: [Dated]*

*Ref: [Contract #, Unit #, Week #, Points #]*

"To Whom it May Concern:

We, the undersigned, *hereby* rescind our recent purchase of the *[Unit #], [Week #] and* 3400 points at the South Beach Vacation Suites in Miami, FL *(Contract #)*.

The property was purchased on Monday, April 26, 2010 at the Hilton Grand Vacation location in Las Vegas, NV, *known as ..... (which of three)*.

*We ask that you refund all money advanced and cancel this transaction forthwith.*"
------------------------------------
_I'd mail it to both the LV and SB offices.
I'd request delivery confirmation, not "return receipt" unless that is specified in the contract.
I doubt that you'll have a problem as HGVC has a reputation for doing-the-right-thing._


----------



## Bill4728

From the TUG how to rescind a Starwood TS advice sticky





> How do I rescind?
> In your purchase papers there is a form explaining how to rescind. It may be entitled: "Notice of Mutual Right of Cancellation of Time Share Purchase." These instructions need to be followed exactly for your rescission to be legal and valid.
> Sample rescission letter:
> *Gentlemen:
> 
> Regarding contract "123" for purchase of a timeshare at "ABC" resort. We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full refund of our deposit of "$123." Do not make any additional charges to my credit card. Please contact me ASAP at (your phone number.)
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John Husband
> Jane Wife*
> Along with the letter, send a copy of the main page of the contract.
> 
> Be sure you send your rescission letter using the exact form of mail/communication stated in the instructions - you may be required to FAX or mail your rescission - follow these instructions exactly.
> 
> If you are required to mail your rescission, make sure it is postmarked within the required time and that you get a return receipt when it's delivered.
> 
> If you are required to FAX your rescission, make sure you keep a copy of the FAX receipt to document the date and time.
> 
> If the rescission instructions require you to send a FAX, you should also mail a copy of your rescission papers via a trackable mail delivery service with proof of delivery.
> 
> Make copies of everything you send - don't send any original documents.
> 
> Expect your salesperson to try and talk you out of it. Don't get embroiled in a long discussions, just keep politely repeating, "I'm not interested."
> 
> You may be required to return the owner's guide or other materials you got as a new owner.


----------



## ucfgavin

Thanks a lot guys.  There is a revocation form that is in the contract that we are also filling out and mailing along with it.  It doesn't seem to specify the way of mailing, but i assume its USPS since you can't mail parcels with UPS or Fed Ex as far as I know.


----------



## ucfgavin

I don't think we signed up for a particular week or unit, at least not that I remember.  We can't seem to find anything specific in the contract


----------



## PigsDad

ucfgavin said:


> Thanks a lot guys.  There is a revocation form that is in the contract that we are also filling out and mailing along with it.  It doesn't seem to specify the way of mailing, but i assume its USPS since you can't mail parcels with UPS or Fed Ex as far as I know.


I'd send it USPS certified mail, so you have proof of sending.  Return receipt would be good as well, but it does't really matter when they receive it -- the important date is when you sent it.

BTW, that is how I recinded my initial contract w/ HGVC and everything worked out great.  They refunded my deposit back to my CC within about two weeks.

Kurt


----------



## ucfgavin

PigsDad said:


> I'd send it USPS certified mail, so you have proof of sending.  Return receipt would be good as well, but it does't really matter when they receive it -- the important date is when you sent it.
> 
> BTW, that is how I recinded my initial contract w/ HGVC and everything worked out great.  They refunded my deposit back to my CC within about two weeks.
> 
> Kurt



Thats very reassuring.  I was thinking that if I made the slightest mistake we would be screwed


----------



## ucfgavin

Ok, I've got the rescission letter modeled after Talent's letter, the signed and filled out revocation letter, and the first page of the contract in the envelope going to both the florida office and nevada office.

Hope that is good enough, cause its getting mailed out tomorrow haha


----------



## brp

ucfgavin said:


> Thats very reassuring.  I was thinking that if I made the slightest mistake we would be screwed



I've found them to be very reasonable. We had a purchase at W.57th St. There was an issue of some verbal misinformation about elimination of cleaning fees, so we put the deal on hold. It took several months to determine that the fees were not going away, so we worked on a different deal with them at HC/NY that was almost as good as resale and had some advantages. We could also have just canceled as well, even though it was long after the recission period. Granted it's an isolated case, but they were very amenable to working things out and not trying to hold us to the letter of the signed document.

Cheers.


----------



## ucfgavin

Got it all sent off this morning.  Thanks a ton guys for your help and input!


----------



## anuaimi

*found this thread helpful*

I've found myself in the same situation (of having bought from Hilton at inflated prices)... and will be following the advice here to rescind!!  

Just a quick note to thank all who posted advice here.  You've saved me a lot of money and grief.

much appreciated


----------



## logan115

As you can see from previous posts, make sure you follow the advice to the letter to make sure everything goes smoothly.

Good luck, and congrats on finding TUG before it was too late !


Chris


----------



## Cyclonic

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone here.  We were in Orlando a few weeks ago and got roped into buying into HGVC.  When we got home I really started to look at our plans for the next few years and found it would not, in any way, fit into them.  It would be a huge waste of money, though it seemed like a good idea at the time.

I crafted a rescission letter along the lines of one posted here and sent it off on day five of ten.  Everything went well and we had our money back within a little more then a week, no fuss, no hassle.

The properties looked very nice, and maybe one day it will be something we do, just not now, and not at retail, as I have learned thanks to TUG.

So thanks again, it was a big help and everyone here saved me a lot of worry.


----------



## Karen G

Cyclonic said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone here. . . .
> I crafted a rescission letter along the lines of one posted here and sent it off on day five of ten.  Everything went well and we had our money back within a little more then a week, no fuss, no hassle. . . .So thanks again, it was a big help and everyone here saved me a lot of worry.


Congratulations and thanks for letting us know!


----------

